# Professionalism



## amlove21 (Dec 6, 2012)

The following sticky is posted on the open discussion forum. Re-read it.
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/mod-note-professionalism-reminder.4028/

Done? Good. Now, read _this_ entire sticky. This is your one time explanation of the standard. You are officially responsible for infractions of these rules from now on.

Treat everyone posting here like the grown adult they are, until they show a reason not to. Handle yourselves as you would in the real world, and as always, there are repercussions for your actions here, so you should read and re-read anything you post to ensure that your message is not missed/misunderstood. It doesn't matter how immature, stupid, poorly written, etc. someone else's post may be- if your response is equally so, then guess what? You appear to be in the same category. Good rule of thumb- if you wouldn't say what you typed to that person's face, then you don't say it here.

You will act accordingly, knowing that the entire world sees this thread. While your screen name gives you personal anonymity, Immature, assine behavior will not be allowed to happen and be assosciated with AFSOF, Pararescue, Combat Control, SOWT, or any other Air Force Special Operations Team.

No one is immune to the standards set forth here. Not an admin, not a senior member - no one. If you have an issue, report it or PM myself or another mod you feel will work for you and explain your issue like an adult.

You will know your place in the "food chain". Yes, we all respect you as a human, and as a person, and as whatever you have made yourself to be. However, you will recognize that unless you are serving now or have served in the past in an AFSOF unit, you are here to learn. Disrespect- be it intentional or perceived- to a vetted member of this board will be met swiftly, with the harshest punishment appropriate to the situation. There is no difference between this board and the real world in this respect. It may not seem fair that there is a delineation between individuals, but that is life, and if you don't like it, you can feel free to leave this board. You are here of your on volition and you agreed to the terms and conditions when you signed up.

Post appropriate material here, and if you have a question, ask. Learn, discuss, disagree, whatever. But do it as the professional you aspire to be one day. Your reputation in AFSOF starts now, not when you graduate whatever course you attend.

If you have no intention of joining AFSOF and you're here for other reasons, welcome, and have fun. You are held to the same standards. Please be aware and post accordingly.

None of the above was a suggestion, a request, or up for discussion. This is how you will conduct yourself when posting in this sub forum.

Thanks.


----------

